# kim kardashians hair...



## girl507 (Aug 7, 2008)

I want my hair like kim kardashians. What would I tell my hairstylist to explain how I want my hair. Also how does she get her hair perfectly wavy? Lastly, what sort of face shape is her hairstyle suited for?


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 7, 2008)

no idea on what to tell your stylist. I would just take a picture in. That usually helps me and my stylist. But, I believe Kim has an oblong/oval/heart/inverted triangle/diamond face shape. HTH.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 8, 2008)

i agree. just take a picture in. that is your best bet, and ask your stylist how to style itlike she does for her hair type. thats why your stylist is there. to help you recreate the look they give you at home.

she has an oval face i think, but i dont have her pic in front of me.


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 8, 2008)

julieg713 made a really good tutorial on Youtube.

Hth!


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 9, 2008)

She just has long hair with long layers that start around her chin/neck.. It suites most face shapes :] she also wears extensions.. which helps with the thickness and staying power for her curls. She has tons of tips and stuff on her blog about makeup, so I'm sure she has stuff about her hair too!


----------

